# My dog knows when the delivery guy is coming...



## jrsydevil82 (Apr 15, 2013)

My border collie just turned 5 years old. He tends to be protective of our home and barks a lot when people are close by. The weird (and very annoying) thing is when my boyfriend and I order food for delivery, Sam always knows it, and until the delivery guy comes he paces, cries, starts barking...he goes nuts. He knows the second we hang up the phone. I am assuming he has learned certain words (Like, when a dog learns what 'wanna go for a walk' means). We have tried making him lay down, but he will just lay there & cry if I don't let him up. I have put him on the leash, but again, he won't calm down. There are even times when my boyfriend will order from another room with the door closed & I swear somehow he still knows. What can we do?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Text or email your order? 



jrsydevil82 said:


> What can we do?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Years ago I had a beagle who knew when I was thinking of giving her a bath. Just thinking about it with no move to get the shampoo, towels or go toward the bathroom. There was probably some change in my body language that she picked up on.

You have a high energy, intelligent breed. He should have lots of outside exercise and mental stimulation every day. He may be picking up on a change in body language, interaction between you and your bf, your anticipation or going to a certain location in the home to get money or a credit card. You have already given into the dog by allowing him to get up when he makes noise. He now knows making noise gets what he wants. Work on down, place or whatever you want the behavior to be at random times throughout the day and evening. Do not order any food for several weeks or until he is 100% dependable on the desired behavior. Be prepared to praise, praise, praise and reward with a high value treat the instant the dog is down and not making noise. Do not give into the behavior you do not want or he will have you trained again.

Working on (praise, reward) a "quiet" command to eliminate the barking when someone is nearby will reinforce the idea that inappropriate noise inside the home is not acceptable behavior. Give the command in a normal to soft voice. Do not get into a shouting match with the dog as this is a signal to him to bark louder. You can add sit to reinforce the idea that you are the one who makes the rules.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What if someone goes outside to make the call? Or what if one of takes him for a walk while the other puts in the order?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that made me laugh. thanks.



StdPooDad said:


> Text or email your order?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if my dog got excited when i ordered food on the phone i would appreciate
him being so smart to know i'm ordering food. i don't think i would do much
to correct the behaviour and i would treat him with some of the food when it
arrived.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if my dog got excited when i ordered food on the phone i would appreciate
> him being so smart to know i'm ordering food. i don't think i would do much
> to correct the behaviour and i would treat him with some of the food when it
> arrived.


Excitement would be one thing but from the description this dog sounds panicked and not happy or excited about the prospect of the delivery man.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a silly dog 

Mine do that every single time I talk on the phone with my SO. I think they can hear his voice on the other end.


----------



## jrsydevil82 (Apr 15, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Excitement would be one thing but from the description this dog sounds panicked and not happy or excited about the prospect of the delivery man.



Yes, he is stressed and I don't like it. Plus he is getting our yorkie stressed out when he does it as well. We have not ordered food much lately. I think he has too much energy. My mom suggested building an obstacle course of some sort outside for him, but we live in a townhome. We are hoping to get a closing date soon on our new home, and will have a fenced in yard so he can get more exercise again. A simple walk just won't cut it with a border collie!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

That's true, they have to be thinking and doing almost all the time. 
When you take him for a walk, having him switch sides almost constantly. Teach him to walk behind you and in front of you, then keep on switching it up. Do it all the time. 

I do that with my poodles because during the school year I'm teaching and don't have that much time with them besides a short daily walk. Therefore when I do take them for walks, I'm always having them thinking. This tires them out *just as much* as a lot of physical exercise.



jrsydevil82 said:


> A simple walk just won't cut it with a border collie!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree a walk won't cut it with a border collie. This is why I always tried to talk people out of them at the Shelter if they lived in town. I also agree don't order in for a bit cooking is much cheaper anyway and you will save allot of money.

But you could also get a pack to put on her and put some weights in there. This works pretty good for our Pit Bull it has made him slow down so we can keep up with him and not be constantly calling him back to use.


----------



## jrsydevil82 (Apr 15, 2013)

Herzo said:


> But you could also get a pack to put on her and put some weights in there. This works pretty good for our Pit Bull it has made him slow down so we can keep up with him and not be constantly calling him back to use.


The pack thing sounds interesting, we may try that. I really like the idea of trying the 'obstacle course' when we move. I can't WAIT to have a fenced in yard again! (The yorkie was much happier with the yard, as well....she is quite the explorer).


----------

